# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
[/align]


[align=center]Friday, February 20, 2009[/align]



[align=center]Results of the photo phile contest[/align]
[align=center]Congratulations Everyone! [/align]
[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PET_BUNNY*!!! 
[/align]


[align=center]Iâm sure heâll have some lovely photos from your birthday dinner to share!
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Happy Anniversary to *Becca*, who has been on RO for a year now! To celebrate, Iâve put her to work! Sheâs now one of the Reporters for this column! 
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Have you read where *Michaela* is going? Have a safe and fun trip!! 
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Is it *Mr. PBJ* or *Mrs. PBJ*? Notice that weâve had a name change here!
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Have you checked in on The Christmas Presents? *Clevername* has new photos for us!
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Werecatrising* wants to know what you use to clean the junk out of rabbit ears.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Are you artistic? Enter the contest to design a banner for RO! [/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Check out the auction to benefit the forum!* Minda* has created an adorable tic-tac-toe set![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

great job!!


----------



## wooly_queen

That tic tactoe set is cute! lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> [align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center]Friday, February 20, 2009
> 
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PET_BUNNY*!!!
> 
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center]Iâm sure heâll have some lovely photos from your birthday dinner to share!
> [/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


Thank you Bo, for the lovely Headliner. :hug:

Because it is my Birthday, I get to choose where we get to go for supper. So hard to decide when you can only pick one restaurant. :? I do like seafood... but maybe steak. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Happy Anniversary to *Becca*, who has been on RO for a year now! To celebrate, Iâve put her to work! Sheâs now one of the Reporters for this column!


Happy Anniversary Becca! arty:

This is a special day for me too.  I joined on this day too, 4 years ago on my Birthday. :highfive:

Hope Bo doesn't put me to work. :vacuum:


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hope Bo doesn't put me to work. :vacuum:. . . .


um...Stan...you missed a few


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> um...Stan...you missed a few


:tonguewiggle


----------



## missyscove

I vote steak (I always vote steak).


----------



## Becca

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to *Becca*, who has been on RO for a year now! To celebrate, Iâve put her to work! Sheâs now one of the Reporters for this column!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Becca! arty:
> 
> This is a special day for me too.  I joined on this day too, 4 years ago on my Birthday. :highfive:
> 
> Hope Bo doesn't put me to work. :vacuum:
Click to expand...

Yay me!!

And Happy birthday and anniversary to you Pet_Bunny :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Ya know, I remember your birthday last year, Stan...it just doesn't seem like it was that long ago.  Darn the years just start flying right by, don't they? ...sigh...


----------



## irishlops

:hyper::rabbithop:bunnyheart:mail2:arty0002::bunny5:group2::trio:anotherbun:litterhealthy::hanging::elvis2::time::zoro::in tears::brat::vacuum::running bunnyurpletongue:yahoo::laughsmiley:anic:


----------



## irishlops

sorry random smiley addict... i want to say yay for the RO aniversery.... but theyere so many ! like elivis.
i vote to put up eoghan guigg!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]





BIDDING NOW OPEN!
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*missyscove wrote: *


> I vote steak (I always vote steak).


I could go with Steak and Lobster. 
Now to decide which restaurant.... SawMill or Red Lobster. :huh

Good thing Birthdays happens once a year. :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Becca wrote: *


> Yay me!!
> And Happy birthday and anniversary to you Pet_Bunny :biggrin2:


Thanks. Withyour time here you already surpassed me with 6100 posts. :faint:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I remember your birthday last year...it just doesn't seem like it was that long ago.  Darn the years just start flying right by, don't they?


We just have to drown our sorrows to another year. :toast:

Wait, but I don't drink. :bawl:


----------



## Elf Mommy

You'll just have to drown then in Pebbles Snuggles then (much more satisfying in the long term, I believe)!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> BIDDING NOW OPEN!


Going over there now. :run:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> You'll just have to drown then in Pebbles Snuggles then (much more satisfying in the long term, I believe)!


You mean this Pebbles? 













She seems she found another bunny (Shadow-Luvabun)she wants to snuggle with.


----------



## Elf Mommy

so no snuggles left for Daddy?  I'm sure she can spare a few


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I vote Steak......... unless you are going to show us a dead cow on the plate..... :yuckthat fish still haunts me! LOL! 

Stan, you are our official photographer....... you didn't know?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I vote Steak......... unless you are going to show us a dead cow on the plate.....


Steak it is. 
I made reservations at the Moose FactoryRestaurant  (a subdivision of the SawMill). Maybe I'll have the Rib Eye with some type of lobster or crab.





Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> Stan, you are our official photographer....... you didn't know?


Guess I have to get back to work. :vacuum:


----------



## bunnybunbunb

Naaww, you do not want a manimal meal! You want a nice manimal and health friendly meal, try a vegan steak or something :biggrin2:Or a salad with steak sause, yumma! *is vegatarian* I take the sauses I like from my old eating and add to rice or something, still has the taste.


----------

